# Sometimes there is a ray of sunshine



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

This is very sweet.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

I totally agree. Have experienced exactly the same with our dogs, but also from the other side as well with other dogs I meet out and about.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We've had the same experience as well. We live in a neighborhood in a rural county and our dogs have always had invisible fence around our 2 acres. They always go down front and greet anyone who walks/bikes/drives past. They basically become neighborhood icons. When we lose one, cards show up in our mailbox, people we don't know tell how much they miss seeing them.....these dogs touch everyone they come in contact with. It makes you realize how blessed we are to share the time we have with them


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Visitador said:


> ... While doing now my solitary walks, I realized that the impact of Cody's life was not only on mine. I have done these walks thousands of times since Cody graduated from puppyhood. During our walks, we had casually passed lots of people; some were pet owners like myself, some were town workers, mail persons, homeless guys. A lot of times, I knew the pets more than the owners, and had casual conversations with the homeless guys. However, I did not realize the impact once he was gone.... Flowers will casually show up by our house with no note for me to reply.
> .....I know some of you may be reading this while grieving your loss and there is no way for me to comfort you in cyberspace. I just hope that you can find memories of how your companion brought a ray of sunshine to others and maybe that lessens your pain.


Sounds like you and Cody touched a lot of lives. I appreciate you sharing your journey, it's a good reminder for me that we have choices about how we respond to grief and loss. I love that you are keeping your eyes and heart open and seeing that even in pain and grief we can find light to embrace if we are just open to it. It's there and will save you if you allow it to touch you. My condolences on the loss of Cody.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

cwag said:


> This is very sweet.


Thanks!


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Tricia said:


> I totally agree. Have experienced exactly the same with our dogs, but also from the other side as well with other dogs I meet out and about.


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

FurdogDad said:


> We've had the same experience as well. We live in a neighborhood in a rural county and our dogs have always had invisible fence around our 2 acres. They always go down front and greet anyone who walks/bikes/drives past. They basically become neighborhood icons. When we lose one, cards show up in our mailbox, people we don't know tell how much they miss seeing them.....these dogs touch everyone they come in contact with. It makes you realize how blessed we are to share the time we have with them


Yes, it is a blessing to have them as part of your life. Thanks for commenting


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Sounds like you and Cody touched a lot of lives. I appreciate you sharing your journey, it's a good reminder for me that we have choices about how we respond to grief and loss. I love that you are keeping your eyes and heart open and seeing that even in pain and grief we can find light to embrace if we are just open to it. It's there and will save you if you allow it to touch you. My condolences on the loss of Cody.


Thank you for your kind words. I have noticed posts in this subforum about the extreme pain of going through the loss. That is totally the opposite of the extreme joy I had around 10 years ago, when I was active in the breeder/puppy subforum. Time marches on but happy memories remain


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Today is exactly one year that Cody left. Just want to say to whoever read this to please enjoy your precious time with your Goldens. And to those who lost them, just remember the great times you had. They say that time heals. Not really. It just numbs a bit.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Anniversaries are hard. Agree that time doesn't truly heal always, we just kind of get used to the "new normal". I bet your Cody is having a glorious day at the Rainbow Bridge with all of our bridge Goldens and is watching over you until the two of you meet again. Wishing you peace on your sad anniversary.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for this; I lost my Abby in January, and have been deeply touched by the kindness of others during this time. As some of those folks have gently reminded me, they loved her too ❤

I like thinking about all the joy she brought not just me but so many in her life - thank you for your beautiful post and reminder of this.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

At the one year anniversary, I too was still very much grieving. Somewhere between 1 and 2 years, I found more peace and was able to smile more and cry less. The first year was extremely difficult. I hope you find this next year a little easier.


----------

